# moving to brazil



## frogman

Hi, we are moving to the Salvador area of Brazil from the u.k., just wondered if anyone was in that area and if so info and advice would be appreciated It would be nice to meet up with people over there, as we are bound to feel a little lonely till we master the language


----------



## BlackBelt

Your post is quite old. If you still need help let me know.


----------

